# GPU-z + Steam Autologon causes system hang



## Kotonoha (Apr 12, 2018)

if i close steam quick enough system will not freeze, same goes to GPU-z!
i'm currently turning off automatic start up for GPU-z, so system will not freeze


----------



## Naki (Apr 12, 2018)

Please note I have gotten this same issue on and off for at least 1 year now. 
Usually it does not happen, but when it does, my Windows 10 PC completely freezes and I have to hard reset or power off/on.
In my case, Steam is not related as I did not set it to run on startup.
I am using Windows 10 Enterprise 64-bit, AMD Radeon R9 290 card with 4 GB of videoRAM and latest March 2018 drivers.

What videocard do you use? You filled in 3.5 GB which is just your videoRAM and does not fully identify your card. Is it a GeForce, please?


----------



## Kotonoha (Apr 12, 2018)

it's geforce 970, hence 3.5GB


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 12, 2018)

Report a problem to steam too


----------



## JalleR (Apr 12, 2018)

do you have any Asrock programs running?


----------



## Kursah (Apr 12, 2018)

Have you checked your system event logs to see if there's an apprcrash, apphang, or any other kind of event being reported? 

Have you performed a re-install of Steam and GPU-z? 

Updated drivers?

OS updates?


----------



## Sasqui (Apr 12, 2018)

I haven't seen that problem, but I have gotten GPUz on startup, shows on screen... but there's still Windows prompting me behind the scene if it's safe to run.  Weird.


----------



## Naki (Apr 13, 2018)

eidairaman1 said:


> Report a problem to steam too


Not a Steam issue at all. Check out the forums search, you will find lots of others reporting same freezing issue with GPU-Z in recent years.


----------



## W1zzard (Apr 13, 2018)

Sasqui said:


> I haven't seen that problem, but I have gotten GPUz on startup, shows on screen... but there's still Windows prompting me behind the scene if it's safe to run. Weird.


Are you using the "launch on windows startup" feature in gpu-z settings? when this is used it shouldn't prompt you for permissions

edit: actually, which window is this? the "this file has been downloaded from the internet" warning or the "this program requires administrative privileges to run" window?



Kotonoha said:


> if i close steam quick enough system will not freeze, same goes to GPU-z!
> i'm currently turning off automatic start up for GPU-z, so system will not freeze


anything else in your startup that accesses hardware or does hardware monitoring?


----------



## Sasqui (Apr 13, 2018)

W1zzard said:


> Are you using the "launch on windows startup" feature in gpu-z settings? when this is used it shouldn't prompt you for permissions
> 
> edit: actually, which window is this? the "this file has been downloaded from the internet" warning or the "this program requires administrative privileges to run" window?



I'll check later and let you know with some screen caps


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 13, 2018)

Naki said:


> Not a Steam issue at all. Check out the forums search, you will find lots of others reporting same freezing issue with GPU-Z in recent years.



Well there is a conflict between both, hence a report to steam should be made as well.


----------



## Naki (Apr 18, 2018)

eidairaman1 said:


> Well there is a conflict between both, hence a report to steam should be made as well.


Could be. I think Steam are unlikely to listen to such reports or try to fix this, I hope I am wrong of course. 

Good question on other system apps, @W1zzard!  In my case, I use Core Temp to monitor my CPU temps.
Core Temp can/could sometimes cause exactly the same freeze on startup the way it happens for the thread's OP - not too often mind you, but often enough to mention.
GPU-Z and Core Temp and other such apps use low-level access to sensors/etc via system drivers, so if OP has several system monitor apps set to run on startup, this could be a combined issue that is not caused just by GPU-Z. 

(I don't get this issue now however, as this is my main work PC so I need it to work 100% stably and I rarely play games on it.
Thus I don't need to monitor anything that much - so I set GPU-Z and Core Temp to not run on startup and only run them when I need them. )


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 18, 2018)

Naki said:


> Could be. I think Steam are unlikely to listen to such reports or try to fix this, I hope I am wrong of course.
> 
> Good question on other system apps, @W1zzard!  In my case, I use Core Temp to monitor my CPU temps.
> Core Temp can/could sometimes cause exactly the same freeze on startup the way it happens for the thread's OP - not too often mind you, but often enough to mention.
> ...



Well the squeaky wheel gets the grease, if it gets reported enough times they are responsible for having to look. I did that with a driver in 2016, it was fixed 6 months after reporting it every month that it wasn't fixed.


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 1, 2018)

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...ash-related-to-steam-valve-anti-cheat.248101/

Please check if this build fixes the issue


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 2, 2018)

Updated build, please test: https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...to-steam-valve-anti-cheat.248101/post-3914839


----------



## Kotonoha (Oct 8, 2018)

system froze after i launched CSGO 1 minute, other games are running OK like overwatch and fortnite
i'll  post again when my system crashes

system froze after i launched CSGO 1 minute, other games are running OK like overwatch and fortnite
i'll  post again when my system crashes again
(update: it freezes again when i load gpu-z automatic start up)


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 8, 2018)

Did you use the new build I linked?


----------



## Kotonoha (Oct 20, 2018)

updated to 2.13.0 let's see how it works out, will update few moments if it's OK


----------



## puma99dk| (Oct 20, 2018)

Kotonoha said:


> it's geforce 970, hence 3.5GB



Don't hate the GTX 970 for Nvidia's screw up because it is a real 4GB but the way their marking team failed to describe it doe.

It's not slower memory it's just the way the L2 cache has to reach the 512MB of ram that's the problem and I am sure it could have been done a better way then Nvidia did.






But if they left the last L2 cache activate it would properly just be a GTX 975 that almost could do performance like a GTX 980.


----------



## Kotonoha (Oct 22, 2018)

the PC runs OK now


----------



## Kotonoha (Jul 14, 2019)

*v2.22.0 hangs on my system, same problem occouring (also previous versions)
the 2.13.0 version is fine*


----------



## W1zzard (Jul 14, 2019)

I have a fix in the works, but it'll take a bit longer


----------

